# Electric conversion for bike



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

The time has come for us to need some assistance with cycling, I know there are kits available to convert existing machines. 

The question is has anybody had one and was it good/poor etc. 

Any info would be welcome. 

Bryan


----------



## billandjan3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Try pedelec forum.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Bryan

hi there & regards to you both. 8) 
I would have thought that the cost of converting a standard bike would be more than getting a new dedicated electric bike.

We got one for Viv from AS bikes (they do most of the shows)
http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-mk2-mk3-p-41.html

last august & collected it from their base near Coventry - excellent bike, and fits on the bike rack OK. She gets on fine with it, it's got assisted and dedicated power and is easy to charge up.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Bryan,

Have to agree with Mike :lol: 

Can't speak too highly of Peter & his team at AS bikes as well. 
Jean & I have had our bikes since 2008 ( bought ours from them at the Detling Show Ground show. in May 2008 ).

We used to travel with them on our CarryBike fiamma rack, which is mounted on the rear door of our AutoSleeper Symbol. 
Last year however we bought a Thule carrier which mounts onto the towbar hitch, which makes loading easier & we can also carry addition items on it as well. All under a purpose made bike cover. 

Have used them in Germany, France & the UK in all sorts of conditions & Jean always uses her daily to travel back & forth to her office ( about 4 miles a day ). 
When the weather gods allow I will forsake the motorhome and cycle 10 miles round trip to work & back as well :lol: 

Both bikes are still on the same battery packs and they are regularly re-charged, always well before they have fully discharged.

Any problem we've encountered like clonking pedal, faulty cut out switch on bike stand, Peter has wasted no time in correcting the fault, even when we have dropped in on him at any of the shows that he attends. 

I don't think you could fault AS bikes on their prices or service in anyway. I must say the new range of his electric bikes look very good with improved battery performance & distance travelled, but our old faithfulls have yet to let us down, so we will keep on with them


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I fitted a Curriedrive to mine - went like you know what off a shovel but very heavy with SLA batteries


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the look of Mike's bike, have PMed him to ask how it is on hill as my level of fitness is quite low. Pedalling a bit would be good but a long hill would probably knacker me, Alan.


----------

